# DIUI newbie



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have my first consultation booked for the 23rd of may at LWC darlington. Were hoping to do IUI eiter nautral or stimulated. Anyone ekse had dealings at this clinic ect. Only have a small amount of money for 2 cycles so praying that something works.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Sass, 

I'm due to start natural iui soon too, not at Darlington though. Just wanted to wish you well in your journey! 

I don't know if this is an option for you, but have you considered iui abroad? I'm doing that as it works out so much cheaper. I couldn't afford many goes in UK clinics but I can afford a few tries in Europe. 

I hope everything goes well for you.


----------

